# RIP Luke Skywalker



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, I think the image speaks for itself.
http://www.rebelscum.com/photo.asp?.../comics/swLegacy7.jpg&text=STAR WARS LEGACY 7

From the December issue of Star Wars Legacy.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

nice


----------

